# Probeklausur aufgabe (Klassen, Methoden & Arrays)



## Tisbe24 (25. Jan 2020)

Hallo,

ich lernen gerade für meine Klausur nächste Woche. Wir haben eine Probeklausur bekommen, aber ie besprochen 
Jetzt bin ich ein wenig Ratlos, weil ich bei folgender Aufgabe gar nicht weiß, wie ich überhaupt beginnen solle..  pleas help.

Aufgabe 4:
Definieren Sie einen Aufzählungstyp Wochentag, der die Tage der Woche repräsentiert, und eine Klasse WochentagAusgabe. In der main()-Methode der Klasse WochentagAusgabe soll die Methode values() des Aufzählungstyps verwendet werden, um alle Wochentage auszugeben. Die Methode values() liefert ein Array welches alle Aufzählungskonstanten enthält. Zu jedem Wochentag soll die jeweilige Ordinal-Zahl ausgegeben werden. Verwenden Sie dazu die Methode ordinal() die Ihnen die Ordnungszahl zurückgibt. Die Ausgabe soll folgendermaßen aussehen: 
MONTAG ist der 1. Tag der Woche.
DIENSTAG ist der 2. Tag der Woche.
MITTWOCH ist der 3. Tag der Woche.
DONNERSTAG ist der 4. Tag der Woche.
FREITAG ist der 5. Tag der Woche.
SAMSTAG ist der 6. Tag der Woche.
SONNTAG ist der 7. Tag der Woche.

Soll ich dann erstmal die wochentage als string deklarieren? und dann später so?
public class WochentagAusgabe {

    public static void main( tag[] ) {

    }

Schriftlich Codes auzuschreiben finde ich so furchbar schwer, weil man gar nichts ausprobieren kann 

Ich würde mich sehr über ein paar Tipps und Hinweise freuen!
LG


----------



## kneitzel (25. Jan 2020)

Wie sieht den ein Aufzählungstyp aus? Kannst Du einen Aufzählungstyp Wochentag erstellen mit den Tagen?

Das ist der erste Schritt. 

Und dein Code, den du bisher erstellt hast, ist so nicht übersetzbar. Die main Methode sieht immer gleich aus und hat ein String[] args als Parameter. Dazu ist aber nichts gesagt, daher musst du da nichts machen.

Wenn Du den Aufzählungstyp erstellt hast, dann sollst Du in der main die Methode values() nutzen um alle Werte zu bekommen und die Methode ordinal() auf jedem Eintrag... Dazu könnte man sich ansehen, ob es diese Methoden evtl. nicht sogar schon bei Aufzählungstypen gibt


----------



## ocsme (25. Jan 2020)

@JustNobody war schneller 
Mit Aufzählungstyp ist Enum gemeint.


----------

